# "Muffins" thread:)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Today is day 155 !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope this birth goes well for you.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Me too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww she's a cutie  Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Muffin has amber goo dripping and






has been making her nest


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She is really cute. I am kinda interested to see what she has. She looks like my Ziva in size. Which freshening is this for her?







This pic was from two weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not sure. I know its atleast her 3rd. When I got her she had twins at her side and I also bought her other daughter that was 2 yrs old and this will be her first here with me


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh this will be ziva's third. Good luck on your kidding. I hope all goes well. She looks close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a pretty girl.

Happy Kidding


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a boy!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!!! What a cutie!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

And a girl!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Woohoo!! I wondered about only one as big as she was!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They look like dad


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nah...they are way cuter! Haha

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Very cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

the boy has the white crown


----------



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

So cute 

Sent from my XT626 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They remind me of little donkeys in that last pic....I just love them!! 
I agree, they're way cuter than the proud daddy. Congrats!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> They remind me of little donkeys in that last pic....I just love them!!
> 
> I agree, they're way cuter than the proud daddy. Congrats!


Lol.....I can totally see the little donkeys now that ya said that. Haha


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats :stars:


----------

